# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ابزارهای گزارشگیری در VB6 >  فونت فارسی برای Active Report 2.0

## soheil_programmer

با سلام

من دنبال فوتنهایی میگردم که در برنامه Avtive Report کار کند و هم نمایش خوبی داشته باشد هم چاپ خوبی داشته باشد روی کاغذ!
فونتهای فارسی زیادی هستند که هیچکدام نمایش خوبی در Active Report ندارند@

تصویری از مشکلی که با Active Report دارم در فایل ضمیمه آوردم...

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

بهترین فونتها فونتهایه :
Traffic - Nazanin - Roya - Tahuma - Zar - Aban. :گیج:

----------


## amirparsaa

سلام به همگی
نرم افزار activex report رو از کجا میتونم پیدا کنم 
لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## runttx

برنامه رو ميتوني از سايت خودش دانلود كني.
اگه اشتباه نكنم يه همچين چيزيه .
http://www.datadynamics.com
اگه درست نبود سرچ كن حتما پيدا ميكني.

----------


## mmssoft

خیلی قشنگن :
B Titr - B Yekan - B Nazanin - B Mitra - B Homa - B Trafic - Tahoma

----------

